# Max single phase piston type compressor HP



## Hillsideshortleg (Dec 14, 2021)

What is the max hp that I would want on a single phase system? I have a 10 hp 230 volt that is causing a lot of problems. Is it because to motor is not compressor rated?
Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea you want a motor rated for compressor use.
and use a start box as well...
it is an extra layer of protection when doing 5 hp and up compressors.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

I've seen 1ph motors offered up to 100hp, but the amp draw is horrendous. You might not have enough electrical service to run it properly. This assumes it is blowing down properly between cycles.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hillsideshortleg,

What kind of problems? overloaded/overheating motor? slower rpm on pump? lights on other circuits flickering? tripping breaker?
Compressor duty motors are only designed to run at a maximum FLA of 50% on and 50% off. Buying a 15HP motor and running it with a 10 HP load, they can usually run at 100% duty cycle and not overheat. If you are running compressor at more than 50% Duty you may need a 100 percent duty design compressor like: https://emaxcompressor.com/?s=constant+run . It has an idler device setting to keep rotating motor and pump without producing air (head unloaded) this allows constant airflow for cooling and flywheel momentum is used to start compressing air. Either buy that compressor, modify and install an idler system on your compressor or possibly upgrade the motor (limited by pump specs). I'm just guessing what your problem is? maybe too much condensate water produced? no idea

Stephen



Hillsideshortleg said:


> What is the max hp that I would want on a single phase system? I have a 10 hp 230 volt that is causing a lot of problems. Is it because to motor is not compressor rated?
> Thanks


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hillsideshortleg, 

Your question is kind of vague and hard to answer with usable/actionable solutions. 
Are you using the original motor supplied by the compressor manufacturer? was the original motor swapped out with a lessor value replacement? Did you change the drive pulley size? Do you have power problems in your building like 208 voltage supplied instead of 240 volts? a weak phase? what is the FLA listed on the motor? what is the amps running at 0 psi? what is the amps running at 175 psi? is thermal overload/circuit breaker tripping?
I like to say "If you ask the right question the answer will be apparent" 

Stephen



Hillsideshog said:


> What is the max hp that I would want on a single phase system? I have a 10 hp 230 volt that is causing a lot of problems. Is it because to motor is not compressor rated?
> Thanks


----------

